
Gitea, a fork of Gogs and a painless self-hosted Git service - mountainview
https://github.com/go-gitea/gitea
======
damm
I don't think i'll use a self-hosted Git Service that does not eat it's own
dog food.

Just smells bad; makes you think their product is so bad enough they don't
even use it.

